# i hate mustangs



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

I had a job interview today. I was at stockton. On my way there, some punk girls(early to mid 20's) tailgated me in their v-6 automatic convertable poop-stang. Then taunted me to race them by pointing and laughing at my car. By this time they drove up next to me. I was in my black shiny(freshly washed with tire shine) car, dressed in black suit and grey shirt. So I gave them the snootiest look possible and hit the gas. I left them behind me in no time. Then they came up again. This time mad, and trying to cut me off. So I let them infront of me. Then they started to slow down. So I went around them, drove next to them and waved good-bye and left them again. After a minute they came back again..... They tried to cut me off. This time I looked at them and yawnned, pointed to my imaginary watch, and hit the gas. This time they stayed behind me and didn't even try to come near my car. Why do people think that because its a new car, its fast?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Crazy bitches .


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I would have pulled over and got some digits. Girls that drive V6 mustangs are sluts 98% of the time (here anyways)


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Some girls are stupid. Blame the drivers, not the cars.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Well they have to show off daddy's college graduation present  


ugh  I was given a rental automatic 2001 mustang when someone ran into my old Eclipse and it was the slowest terd imaginable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Verified - I rented a V6 automatic Mustang convertible once (not by choice)... slow, ugly, uncomfortable and about as much body roll as the Michelin Man. I swear, to this day Ford has not gotten interior ergonomics right. Neither has GM for that matter.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

funk that. I would have gladly downgraded to a civic or suzuki swift. Anything but a damn mudstain.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

american muscle car my ass. whos the idiot who gave it that nick name anyways


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Why do people think that because its a new car, its fast?


 That's the age 'ol question that I've been asking as well. It's like why do people think their newly purchased car is going to give them years of problem-free reliability? Because it's new??????? It's a car and it's man-made, so anything is possible even a 4cylinder SE import beating a pony car with some tramps in it


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

well i discovered how fun the 5.0s are this summer! Ford had a definite winner there, but their newer models are pretty junky. Been in them but have never driven the new ones.

Its pretty hard to get your hands on a 5.0 these day, and insurance would suck my left nut.

down with the flames, just some fun summer driving!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *Crazy bitches . *


stupid bitches! most girls (not all) and some guys are miss informed and think just because it is a mustang its fast.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i agree mustangs are peices of crap they belong in a junk yard and used as skrap metal  ... mustangs beware the 240(sx) is out there


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

i dunno, i got some respect for Stangs.

Click the Link in my signature and go through the Sentra album...

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Oh, Mustangs can be absolutely STUPID fast. Just not in stock form (unless it's an 03 Cobra). Doesn't take much to make an older 5.0 Mustang hit 13s... a few bolt-ons does it pretty much.

I'm not too concerned, last Mustang I raced was a newer (01+) Mustang GT, and I left him like he was in slow motion. But a turbo will do that sort of thing for you.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i know this guy at work who drives a 94 GT and did some sort of engine swap with a different engine(same kind tho).......dont ask me how that works......and he has nothing but problems with that car,, everyday me and him talk racing but he just talks about his problems and i talk about my body kits  and this kid is very knowledgeable in cars. what a shame


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

my wife and i had an 86 mustang gt. it was nothing to laugh at, boss heads bbk headders, heartman ent. intake,accel plugs,wires,ignition,b&m short shifter and a few other goodies. it was running loow 8's in the 1/8th on street tires and pump gas. they are expensive to keep up though. that is why i now have a 93 sentra xe


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

i love it when people come into work and tell me they have a mustang, then look at me for my reaction...to which thier is none, some kids get flustered. who cares

rustangs aint even that fast, the newer ones anyway.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i dont care about them that much except for the Kenny Brown Cobra R you gotta love V8 supercharged fun. in my job i have to work and be knowledgeable about all makes and models


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

where do u work at nstalr?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

Logan's All Pro Tint, Tire, Performance. in ozark al.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

what were you driving when you saw those chicks in the disgust-ang?
people with mustangs bug me. they think they have the best cars ever. although a lot of people think that (me included lol) i think a lot of them know they don't really have the best car there is.. mustang owners are a whole different story. most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah the v6's suck ass...the gt's are pretty quick...but everyone that has a stang whether it be a 6 or 8 cyl think its the quickest thing ever. but i have driven my friend's 92 lx and it is bad ass! i posted some pics a good while ago of it..300-320 estimated whp. press the accelerator and get pinned back


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

*Mustangs would Roast you!*

You hate mustangs. I do too, however mainly the V-6 Auto's. Put me in a Cobra, pack on a supercharger, and some slicks and I would blow by you and pull the doors off your tin-can sentra!

Sincerely,

DBL-CLTCH-R


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

What the??? Dude... anybody can put money into anything and it will be fast. Have you seen my Sentra? I mean your whole thing about putting 5 grand worth of aftermarket crap on a Mustang just to blow by a Sentra is completely stupid... put 5 grand of aftermarket crap on a Sentra and it will smoke a Cobra.

It doesn't matter, it goes both ways. Personally, I enjoy driving my Sentra more than I enjoy driving Mustangs, and not just because my Sentra's faster. Mustangs just annoy me. The interior, the ergonomics, the way everything feels, it all just turns me off.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't mind that guy Zak91SE-R, he clearly doens't know wut he is talking about, some chump kid who thinks he is smart... aparently not


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Um... okay. Why don't you correct me then? BTW, have you seen my sig lately?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you read my post wrong i should add commas and stuff it would be better. i was talking to you not to mind the guy who htinks a stang can win. in case i didn't make myself clear

paradiddle911=chump


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry, my bad. I misread. I should read more carefully.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

"tin can" sentra....
you wanna talk about tin cans? go find a hyundai.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *"tin can" sentra....
> you wanna talk about tin cans? go find a hyundai. *[/QUOTE
> 
> yeah, Sentras are clearly aluminum cans!
> ...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Tin cans!! I'll let you know my car is more plastic than metal!!

Give me a break, comparing Cobras w/ Sentras is like talking Supras w/ Civics. Of course a freakin Cobra is gonna whoop up on a Sentra (duh!!). Unless you are running heavy mods. they are not even in the same category! I hate people who take offense to people bashing their cars and whip out a car that is not even comparable. It is like a Civic boy taking offense and saying, 'oh yeah, if I had an NSX I'd smoke your ass!' Well no shit! If I had a Ferrari this discussion would be over.  Give me a break


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i agree with zeno his post are very down to earth and will smack ya in your place hehheehe props go down to zeno for being sly

HERE HERE FOR ZENO HERE HERE

(bows his head in awe)


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

You go, Zeno. News Flash: Your AVERAGE Mustang is faster than your AVERAGE Sentra. Amazing. Yeah with a bunch of $$$ ya can get a Sentra to run with a Mustang GT. With the same $$$ the Mustang can run with even faster cars. It's all in your priorities. You can have a Mustang with a V8 and be fast, but yer gonna have to put up with big fuel and insurance bills, crappy handling, crappier build quality, rotten ergonomics (have you seen where they put the shifter on Mustangs? It's almost under the dash!) and most likely a car that will last half as long as the Sentra without a rebuild. More power to ya.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by nissan 0wnz you
> "tin can" sentra....
> you wanna talk about tin cans? go find a hyundai.


 Ownz, until recently I totally agreed w/ you about Hyundai's, and as for most of their cars I still do. But I drove a new 6-speed Tiburon GT V6 a few weeks ago. It was great. It drove and handled a lot like a new Celica but with a LOT bigger cojones! The build quality seemed very good, as far as long-term reliability and longevity, well, it's still a Hyundai, so the jury is still out. Nice warranty, though. I heard the guy that designed the Celica for Toyota got pissed that they didn't let him do everything he wanted with it so he went to work for Hyundai and designed the Tiburon. You can see the resemblence, but the Tiburon is even better looking IMHO. Oh why oh why did such a sweet V6 car have to be built by Hyundai??!!! I like that car! But I have really enjoyed hating Hyundai's for all these years! I feel so torn.....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Cut hyundai some slack I own two of them and they have just been reliable and fun to drive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

The whole question, I think, is which is a better car. The V6 Mustang has a difficult time being faster than anything on the road, especially with an automatic. The 8, though, will most certainly loosen the dust on a sentra. But in the end, which one is better in their own category? Rating a Mustang against any other sport coupe (by that I mean rear drive, essentially), the stang falls pitifully short. For a v8 sports car, it is just a waste of time, and almost too sad to laugh at (almost). Once you supercharge it, though, the story changes yet again. But so what? The thought that the vehicle needs to supercharged to be a contender in its category against normally aspirated vehicles should be the end of the conversation. 
Just wait until the new Nissan GT-R gets here (aka skyline) and then we will end all of the talk about who takes it home after the street drags.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh please don't get on the mustangs back. For the dollar invested, mustangs are very quick. I paid $2300 for my notchback. It'll do the prettiest donuts and 100ft burnouts you ever saw. It came with a rebuilt 302, Weld draglite rims 3.5" up front, fiberglass liftoff hood ,bbk headers,flowmaster race mufflers, bright orange paint. I have to drive 5 under the speed limit. Cops drool with the ticket book. Now my mustang is not fast. It would run low 13s with a few hundred in suspension and tires. But I don't care I don't street race and I don't go to the track. My mustang does what I want it to. Nails ya to the seat, lots of side ways action, and collects the contempt of the local "ricers"(I hate that word). I own 2 nissans a truck and SER. Let me tell you the truck feels like a cadilac(bad parralel have you ever driven, a cadilac pretty clunky) Well lets just say the truck feels more refined than the stang. I love nissans, I LOVE NISSANS. My favorite car make bar NONE. But for $2500 bucks I got a turn key terror. And I forgot to mention my car weighs 2900lbs with a V8
thats a nice package. Oh correction I have 3 nissans. Now I could list a hundred reasons not to own a mustang they do have reliablity issues and hungry appetites. But then aqain for what they cost they are a lot of fun. And the reliability issue could be worked on. You would just have to be a little more dedicated. Usually you know well before hand whats going to go wrong with a mustang. But thats the same with any car. 

Now I have a question for boost boy. 

The third nissan is a 86 pulsar B11 how hard is the CA18det swap. I've been kicking this around for a while. Is this feasable or are we talking about a lot of fabrication. Or better yet 720pickup set up with an RB. No creature comforts just you the truck, and heart of skyline. Oh and did I mention the 720 weighs about 2600lbs when stripped down. Sweet


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know all about the reliability issues of a mustang. my friend has a fully built fox body that we are about to add a cage, seats, harness and ignition to. he has everything on it except a cai and a power adder. easy 12 second car w/the new suspension we put on it.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I love V8 Mustangs. At least lining up against them


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

10.94 eh? my friend has a little bit of bottom end work before he could hit that all motor.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

My bottom end is built. In case I ever decide to spray. But building the bottom doesn't make you faster, just stronger. Peace of mind, if you know what I mean....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i mean raising compression...he needs to port match his intake to his heads and buy a set of new heads too...damn holley heads


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

When I swapped heads, I left the compression at stock. Was going to up it a little, but my cam required valve relief pistons that kept the compression stock. Either way, upping compression by milling the heads isn't bottom end stuff. It's top end.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I like my Mustang. It came with 425 crank horsepower and a warranty by the end of next week I'll have 425 to the street still with the warranty. Don't worry about price\performance arguement. The money I make versus what I spent is probably very different from most of you. If I got really bored I could get the new Kenne Bell twin screw blower and slicks and run 9's until I get bored. For now I guess I'll have to settle for an 11 second car with a warranty. Thats not too bad. BTW do you have a problem with Ford or the drivers? If it's the drivers then you can put any car type in the post title and it will still ring true.

pics of the Cobra.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> The third nissan is a 86 pulsar B11 how hard is the CA18det swap. I've been kicking this around for a while. Is this feasable or are we talking about a lot of fabrication.


 This type of swap is not impossible! It will include light fabrication and the usual wiring deal if you use the standard ECU. Now on the other hand, if you use a standalone like I do, you eliminate the wiring hassle and open up a new world of versatility. And A CA18DET in B11 is the sickest thing I have heard yet. That will be a wicked street car, an awesome strip car and a death trap on the highway. I've driven SR20DET powered cars pushing 300whp, B16/B18 powered CRX's and integras pushing 200+hp and even a 400whp KA24DE powered 240sx, but none compared to the all out excitement of driving my CA18DET powered vehicles. I love torque of the KA24, but the top end has it's limits. I love the linear power of the SR20DET, but it too has it's limits on the top end and the honda motors are just too cute when they rev up, but their top end is lacking (I guess gearing is an issue in most of these cars cases). But when you can rev a stock nissan motor past 8000rpm without breaking something is sweet deal in itself and is just as eager to respond to that rpm in 5th gear as well


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Shanker said:


> *I like my Mustang. It came with 425 crank horsepower and a warranty by the end of next week I'll have 425 to the street still with the warranty.*


Yeah, those Cobras make a lot of power stock. I'm planning on hitting about 425 HP at the wheels in my Sentra, though.  Doesn't mean the Sentra's a better car, just means that you can make anything fast. Also, I like the sleeper aspect. When you get 425 to the ground, would you expect an old Sentra to whoop your ass? And that's what I enjoy about it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well good thing about your plan to make your sentra make 425 hp at the wheels is it will cost you much less than $40,000. but hell if i could afford one and had somethin else to drive damn straight id have one. guy around here has one w/a smaller blower pulley, exhaust thats sounds like shit, an h pipe i think, and a 50 shot. dyno'ed at 490 hp and around 470lb/ft torque


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Dollar for dollar the Mustang now represents one of the best performance values. With maybe $1500 in mods I will have mid 13's and stone cold reliability. For those of you who say the Mustang has shitty ergonomics, I agree whole-heartedly. But, when I am ripping down the road I don't care how well placed the HVAC controls are.  

Yes, the shifter location sucks, but I am 5'11" and am kind of lanky, so I can still reach the shifter sitting back all the way. A short throw shifter for $150 bux improves the shift feel 100X. 

BTW I paid $6500 for my 94 GT with 43k on it in June 2001. I will hit mid 12's this summer with a stock engine throttle body to oil pan. Never even had the valve covers off. Yes there are lots of cheap parts, but same can be said of LOTS of Nissans (Ie. my 03 Altima). 

People that are blind to any other car maker than the one they like are just brand whores. Period. 

And if you think Mustang engines are shitty check out these threads:

Link # 1
Link # 2
Link # 3


You can't dispute the strength of the Ford 302.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well seein as how they added maybe $1500 to the '03 in mods and it hit 11's yeah its a good value. the new mach 1 runs 13's w/dr's and a good driver. how stupid can chevrolet be though...dropping the camaro and firebird and giving the whole market to ford.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry, the new Mach 1 runs mid 13's easily 100% bone stock down to the paper air filter. Musle Mustangs & Fast Fords got a mach 1 to a 13.1 @ 105.5 mph bone stock. Evan Smith is a hella good driver though.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thought they used dr's for that article...oh well


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Long time ago, when the Mach 1 wasn't out yet, I believe Paul Svincky (sp?) of Paul Performance ran a Mach 1 on BFG DR's and a pulled silencer to a 12.8.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Shanker, how much did you pay for your '03 Cobra? The last mag that tested one paid over 38k!! for theirs. Are they that much? I don't suppose there's much negotiating available.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I got mine for $32,900 with 2800 miles on it. Not even broken in. The guy that gave it to the dealer owned a convetable as wel but decided to keep one. So I got the other. They sticker for $34,750 and most places in the north have them with a $5000 markup but most places in the south aren't charging it. You just gotta shop around. 

BTW DP03 are you thinking of comming to the darkside? There's always room for one more. JOOOOOOIIIIIIIIINNNN UUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

The dealer up here has a coupe for $34,500, and is willing to sell it right at MSRP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

jtkz13 said:


> *BTW I paid $6500 for my 94 GT with 43k on it in June 2001. I will hit mid 12's this summer with a stock engine throttle body to oil pan. Never even had the valve covers off.*


I believe it. But at the same time, the Mustang ain't the only car you can do that with. I can make a Sentra hit mid 12s without touching the motor either, and it doesn't cost very much to do it. All it takes is a big turbo kit, the SR20DE is phenomenally strong for a 2 liter 4 banger. The stock crank can handle 500 HP, for example. There's many examples of completely stock motored SE-Rs making 400 HP at the wheels... for years. No reliability problems.

Ryan Besterwitch's SE-R made 392 at the wheels and ran a 12.3 @ 118, and his motor is completely stock. Never been opened up, and it's the original motor that came with the car. And now it has I think over 110k miles on it, it's been turbocharged for years now.

Again, I'm not saying the Sentra is a better car. Just that it is, in fact, relatively easy and painless to make them very quick.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I'm going cheap and just gonne throw some slicks and a 150 shot on it. I'll build an engine eventually that will turn low 12's all motor.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

OPIUM3 said:


> *I would have pulled over and got some digits. Girls that drive V6 mustangs are sluts 98% of the time (here anyways) *


Those girls got pissed off coz you didnt give them any.Thats why they kept comin back for more


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *well seein as how they added maybe $1500 to the '03 in mods and it hit 11's yeah its a good value. the new mach 1 runs 13's w/dr's and a good driver. how stupid can chevrolet be though...dropping the camaro and firebird and giving the whole market to ford. *



hey man i agree it was stupid of them to drop the camraro/firebird but pontiac or GM whatever u wanna call it is coming out with a new GTO very soon and it comes with the LSI 1 engine putting out 340hp, 360lbs torque so there will definatly be competition back there for ford, i am pretty sure that chev/gm will have another car with the LS1 in it soon again to..not to sure though


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *I got mine for $32,900 with 2800 miles on it. Not even broken in. The guy that gave it to the dealer owned a convetable as wel but decided to keep one. So I got the other. They sticker for $34,750 and most places in the north have them with a $5000 markup but most places in the south aren't charging it. You just gotta shop around.
> 
> BTW DP03 are you thinking of comming to the darkside? There's always room for one more. JOOOOOOIIIIIIIIINNNN UUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSS! *


HaHa! One project at a time  I will say this. If I was buying a new car that I wanted to mod, the new Cobra would be at the top of my list. When I bought my SS, I drove the Cobra, but at that time (2000) the SS was too far ahead in performance to justify it. That's changed.

BTW, you did the right thing not going for the convertable. Heavier, and way too much body flex.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

convertables are for chicks anyway. I like my Cobra a little more ever day. However I don't like the 6" of snow we just got. I have an '87 Blazer for that though(no mods).


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Vert's are cool to cruise around in, bt they suck for noise and torsional rigidity. I have never regretted getting a coupe.


----------

